# I need some excitement in my life!



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 6, 2007)

Lately I've been feeling kinda down. Down,frustrated and bored. I feel like I need some excitement in my life. Something thats fun and just for pure pleasure. I go to school, I work and the day to day of life is totally uninteresting. I been trying to figure out what makes me happy and how I can incorporate that into my everyday. I started a happy moments journal where I write down anything that made me happy that day. Even if its just a little thing, like watching my favorite TV show or coming home after a long day.

I know I'm not the only one who feels like this. Whats a girl to do??


----------



## magosienne (Dec 6, 2007)

i feel a bit like that too right now.

i just go for a little walk and go just visit some shops, maybe buy myself some little stuff like a pen or a notebook (yes, a girl always needs a notebook lol).

i also love tea and there's that shop which has those old wooden shelves, i just love going in there, it smells so good. in other teashops the first thing they say when you enter is "would you like to taste a cup of tea?". then i'll buy myself some of course. also when i'm working the whole afternoon or working for an exam, i'll just stop for 10 minutes and make some. right now i'm waiting for the teapot to be clean (it's in the dishwasher)






one day i even went out on the quest on the cutest teabox, i almost spent one day shopping, but i did come back with a box



.

i don't know where you live, but i currently live in the parisian suburd, so it would be a shame if i didn't make the most of it. sometimes i'll just write a list of things to do, places to visit (apart from museums, i can't stand a museum). can be any sort of places, those you love, those you want to visit but never has the time to do, those a friend/colleague told you about and sounds so great. or maybe just go to a public park, sit a bit, maybe read a book or draw something.

this is also a time when i need a fairy book to read. something to take me to a place far away filled with magic and so on.

i must say when i'm bored, but really really bored, i'll clean my messy bedroom.


----------



## miyabichan (Dec 9, 2007)

How about a book?



Or maybe hanging out with friends or... playing online (or not online) games? Or a new hobby.


----------



## colormeup (Dec 9, 2007)

That is something I've been dealing with recently. Everyday is the same, nothing is new. Where is the excitement in life? I'd love some new experiences ( ie hike to a mountain top ) but the people I know don't really do that type of thing. I keep feeling like I need something new and fresh. Yet, I can't seem to find anything to do.


----------



## Karren (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I'm typiclly too busy to get down... lol but I have a few things that make me feel bette when i am down... like getting on MUT... bloging..... ice skating and playing ice hockey... and of coarse crossdressing out in public... its the ultimate pick me up.... doing something that's not very well accepted by society is pretty exciting at times... well it is for me at least...


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 9, 2007)

Ladies,

If you all are still feeling down in the dumps, please IM or PM me!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm bored too. I have only 4 friends, one lives out of state, two have babies and work, and one is married and works, so we don't really have time to hang out... and if I do all I want to do is rest from working and the winter blues.

I'm always either working, resting, or asleep. I can't wait til Spring. I hate the winter, it's so gloomy and ugly.


----------



## speedy (Dec 9, 2007)

I've been feeling the same way lately, really bored. So I've been making the effort to have more contact with my friends and family, I've started reading more and doing more exercise.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 9, 2007)

Exercise is a good idea. I always feel good after a workout. La_Mari, I hate winter too! The cold is one thing but the gloomly weather never helps my mood. Speedy, I couldnt agree about making more of an effort to contact loved ones!


----------



## La_Mari (Dec 9, 2007)

Ha ha, I'm always saying I should start working out. I want a little muscle definition here and there, but ugh, I'm so lazy.

Sometimes I'd rather just dance and workout that way, just alone in my room with my itunes roaring.


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 10, 2007)

Every day I need to get out and do something...it could be a walk or a run or in good weather a bike ride. Just being outside really helps me stay happy.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm bored too. I have only 4 friends, one lives out of state, two have babies and work, and one is married and works, so we don't really have time to hang out... and if I do all I want to do is rest from working and the winter blues. 
I'm always either working, resting, or asleep. I can't wait til Spring. I hate the winter, it's so gloomy and ugly.

lol ! well, actually i don't mind winter, i love snow...as long as i see it falling down from the window, confortably sitting in the sofa, a good hot cup of tea in my hands, my kitty purring at my side !


----------



## monniej (Dec 10, 2007)

omg ladies &amp; gents! i had this exact conversation with myself last night! i got out my journal and asked myself "what should i be doing with my life?" what do i love to do? what do i have a passion for? i know i have to work, but if i could do anything i wanted (and get paid!) what would it be? it's good to know that i'm not alone in this search!


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Dec 10, 2007)

what were ur answers monniej??


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 10, 2007)

I feel the same way. I'm just bored with everything lately. This weather is playing a part in it as well.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 11, 2007)

Me too!! I have the most boring life right now and I HAVE to figure out how to change that. There are places to go, but I guess the fact that I do most things alone is what really makes it tough. I have no friends and my family is on the East Coast. The ppl at work go out all the time, but all they like to do is go out drinking. That's not my thing so I end up not hanging out with them. They're not friends anyway, so its just as well.

I think that I'm gonna push myself to explore one new thing every weekend. I've lived in Arizona for six months and there is so much here to do and explore. Maybe if I push myself to get out there then the boredom will be a thing of the past and maybe I'll meet ppl while I'm exploring.


----------



## zstar (Dec 11, 2007)

Try to find something you're interested in and join a club or group!

When I started university, I was really down because thing seemed so repetitive. I got my hands on a book of university clubs and I ended up doing something totally random--something that I had never even thought of before. Horse-back riding. I met many new types of people and made friends with quite a few of them.The club was small so I had to associate with all of the members so making friends out of sheer necessity came easily and as soon as I knew it, I was hanging out and having dinner with all types of people! The new activity in my life as well as the new life outlooks that I'd encountered made things feel fresh and exciting again.

Do something crazy and totally new! Also keep you diet rich in fruits and vegetables.

I hope that your mood improves! Winters are a tough time on the spirits.


----------

